# looking for a puppy in New England area



## piebald07 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I am looking for a German Shepherd Dog In the new England area. I have narrowed it down to a few that I am looking at, I was wondering what you could tell me about them. This is my first post but I have been reading all that I can on here. I'll give you some background info and the breeders that I have been looking at.

Our family consists of myself, my wife and our 8 year old daughter. We have a 14 year old niece and 2 nephews (8 & 10) who frequently visit as well as my sister in law and brother in law. We have 2 min pins, a Chihuahua and a cat. 

We recently lost our German Shepherd at 9 years and 8 months. About 3 years ago he had a hemangiosarcoma on his toe, the vet amputated his toe and said that there was a possibility of it coming back and that if it did, chances are it would attack his spleen. About a year ago we has to rush him to the vet because his gums were going white and he was stumbling. The vet did xrays and blood tests, and told us that he was bleeding internally and his spleen was enlarged but it had stopped and he would be okay. So we left happy even though we knew he was on borrowed time we still had our boy. He had this happen a few.times and on April 4th of this year we had to take our beloved boy back to the vet because he was bleeding internally again. The vet said it was his time and we are absolutely devastated and lost without our handsome boy, we miss him so much and we wish everyday that he was here with us. I am thankful that he is not suffering but it doesn't take the pain away. He is gone but never forgotten, he will always be with us in our hearts and our memories. 

We have been looking at breeders in the new England area as we live in Connecticut and we want to be able to drive and meet the breeder, parents and our prospective puppy. I know color is not really important but we love the looks of the sables and the DDR lines. We don't want a dog that has super high drives as he will mainly be a companion and pet. I think a medium drive dog would be a perfect fit for us. We love to take walks, play, swim and train as well as going on outings and car rides. So we are looking for a dog that can go, go, go but relax with us at the end of the day. 

We are also looking for stable nerves and temperament that won't be overly aggressive or see things as a threat that shouldn't be. A protector if he had to be but a lover while.with his family. We are also trying to find a breeder who tests for HD/ED, DM and hopefully a breeder who produces dogs without allergies. I know this is a long post and I apologize but I wanted to give as much info as possible because I want to be sure we find a good fit for our family as well as our future puppy. 

We have been looking at Goble Kennels and Von Hena-C. They have beautiful dogs and test. 

I was wondering what your opinions were of these kennels as well as any other that you can suggest. 

I have attached some pictures of our handsome boy.

Thank you,

Sheina


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm sorry for your loss

I had a male (who has since passed) who's sire was from Von Hena C, I wouldn't hestitate to get a puppy from her. In fact, when I was looking again, before my male passed away, I had wanted to stay somewhat within the lines he was from, she sent me to kleinenhain who had her female, long story short I ended up getting my current GSD from Kleinenhain. Love her to death, but she has more czech/slovak than DDR than my last male. 

I also like ryanhaus in MA, I hear ALOT of good things about her dogs, I like what she does with her dogs, Wolfiesmom here on the board has one of her dogs and he's quite a character with the stories she tells of him.

I don't think you can guarantee a dog will not come down with allergies. I can say my male who was 1/2 DDR and 1/2 Am show line, was a pretty darn healthy long lived dog.

I am also in CT..Good luck in your search


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Welcome! I'm so sorry for your loss...he was indeed VERY handsome. 

I'm originally from CT and there are a lot of really nice kennels in the NE area (though none really in CT). I don't own dogs from either that you mentioned, but I've met several Von Hena-C dogs and have been very impressed. I have a dog from Abby Kennels in MA who I couldn't be happier with. She's very high drive, but settles beautifully in the house. He does also frequently place dogs in active pet homes if they're a good fit. I understand your need for a dog without allergies... my older BYB male is allergic to everything under the sun and it's a nightmare. It's pretty hard to ensure that there won't be allergy issues, but talking to owners and the breeder and seeing what their experiences are with particular dogs is still helpful. 

Good luck!


----------



## piebald07 (Jun 10, 2014)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I'm sorry for your loss
> 
> I had a male (who has since passed) who's sire was from Von Hena C, I wouldn't hestitate to get a puppy from her. In fact, when I was looking again, before my male passed away, I had wanted to stay somewhat within the lines he was from, she sent me to kleinenhain who had her female, long story short I ended up getting my current GSD from Kleinenhain. Love her to death, but she has more czech/slovak than DDR than my last male.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your recommendations, I am trying to do as much homework on this as I can. I really am trying to make sure that we get as healthy of a dog as we can. Our main concern is a stable minded dog that knows the difference between a threat and a non threat. 

As far as allergies I know there is no test to be done to ensure you get a dog without them, I just know how hard allergies are to live with. Our Apollo was full of allergies and it was so hard for him to always be itchy and hotspots. He had to have a special powder, a special ear cleaner, benadryl, all kinds of stuff. 

He was always at the vet for some type of allergy issue. We felt so bad for him. 

So all of these issues are the reason I am trying to find the best fit for our family.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

you could also talk to noblecraft canine she is in Canterbury. She may be able to direct you to someone , not sure if she has puppies available


----------



## piebald07 (Jun 10, 2014)

LoveEcho said:


> Welcome! I'm so sorry for your loss...he was indeed VERY handsome.
> 
> I'm originally from CT and there are a lot of really nice kennels in the NE area (though none really in CT). I don't own dogs from either that you mentioned, but I've met several Von Hena-C dogs and have been very impressed. I have a dog from Abby Kennels in MA who I couldn't be happier with. She's very high drive, but settles beautifully in the house. He does also frequently place dogs in active pet homes if they're a good fit. I understand your need for a dog without allergies... my older BYB male is allergic to everything under the sun and it's a nightmare. It's pretty hard to ensure that there won't be allergy issues, but talking to owners and the breeder and seeing what their experiences are with particular dogs is still helpful.
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you for your kind words! 

I will have to look into Abby kennels Massachusetts is really close. I am really missing having my German shepherd. I need another so bad. Thank you for your recommendation as well. I appreciate the input from both of you.

Here is another pic of our handsome boy, this is my wife's absolute favorite picture of our boy!! 

Thank you both again.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

he was stunning


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

My boyfriend's male is also from Abby Kennels.

This is Wuma.

6/25/14 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

6/25/14 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Can't help with the search, but wanted to say I'm very sorry for your loss. He was gorgeous. I'm sure you'll find the perfect pup, just take your time and ask lots of questions!


----------



## VTcoach (Jun 28, 2005)

I may be able to help you, check your private messages (PMs).


----------



## snowshovel (May 20, 2013)

sorry for your loss. 

We recently got a puppy from von den brookfields, a breeder in mass. Very happy with the puppy (6 months) so far. You may give it a try. Except the looking (not DDR), the puppy may have everything else you want...brave, calm, smart, medium drive, healthy (so far)...and based on comments from my vet, trainer, neighbors, friends, ... good-looking.


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

JakodaCD OA said:


> you could also talk to noblecraft canine she is in Canterbury. She may be able to direct you to someone , not sure if she has puppies available



That's where I'm getting my girl from! Def ask Jennifer. Though I know her dogs are more high drive, but she may be able to point you in the right direction.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## piebald07 (Jun 10, 2014)

I am definitely looking into all the breeders that have been suggested and I appreciate everyone's replies. Thank you all very much. 

I have a notebook full of notes. 

Thank you all again, I am hopeful that we will find the perfect match for our family soon.


----------



## John C. (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi, I was exactly in the same position you are about 6 months ago and got a lot of the same recommendations you have for working line puppies. I visited Abby Kennels, and met the owner and several of his dogs, all of which I was impressed with. However, you do need to understand that these are real working dogs that are likely to have pretty high drives and a need for some outlet for those drives. Although there's going to be a certain degree of variability within any litter, even the more mellow may have higher drives that you're used to and may view your other pets as squeeky toys.

I also spoke with the owners of von Hena C and Ryan Haus and was very impressed with both. Both seemed to be very focused on health and temperment and I think they will work hard to match you up with a puppy that is a good fit for your family. However, as I remember, puppies from these breeders tend to go fast, so if you are interested you may have to wait a while for your pup.

Finally, let me add one more kennel to your list, Kavallarie. I was very impressed with the breeder and think she has some great dogs. However, although I have spoken with the owner at length, I have not visited her kennel or met her dogs. They may also be a good distance from where you are, as they are in northern Vermont.

Eventually I went in another direction and got a puppy from West German Show lines, who I've had for about a month and am very happy with. But if you're looking for WGSL, that's a whole other conversation.


----------



## HuskyMal89 (May 19, 2013)

I currently have a male who is still a puppy (5 months)....from timberridge farm in Saco, ME. The breeder is active in IPO and knows her stuff. She does only have Czech line dogs but they are great dogs to be around...very social and confident. All her dogs work or have done IPO work and have been HD/ED cleared. Allergies are a crap shoot but I can say that so far my male has had no problems and is very quick to learn and eager to please. Most of her pups get placed with pet homes and from what I understand do very well....especially in the lifestyle you described as yours. I will attach a photo of him for you to take a look at..good luck in your search! You could also broaden your horizons as well if you wanted...a lot of great breeders in NA with DDR dogs but not too many in New England that I know of...haven't looked hard though....


----------

